# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Μεταχειρισμενος Παλμογραφος

## dj_mike

Μηπως γνωριζει κανεις στην Θεσσαλονικη κανενα μαγαζι που να πουλαει μεταχειρισμενους παλμογραφους και γεννητριες συχνοτητων?
ευχαριστω....

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ

καλησπέρα!!ρωτα σε κανα μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα οπως τον μουτσιουλη η το mar electronics...βεβαια λιγο δύσκολο αλλα μπορει να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεισς η να σε βοηθησουν εκει...παντωσ ειλικρινα αν βρεις κατι πες μας και εμας να ξερουμε... :Smile: καλη επιτυχια παντως!!!

----------


## pet

θα πρότεινα ebay.co.uk. τρεις φορές επιτυχημένη αγορά, δύο fluke αναλογικοί στα 100MHz και ένας RIGOL 400 MSs

----------


## leosedf

Ναι το ebay είναι θησαυρός σε αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## dj_mike

Βρίκα 2 ψηφιακούς παλμογραφους δινω τα link παρακατω...ειναι καλη επιλογη?τα 50ΜHz μου ειναι αρκετα οπως και τα 2 καναλια. στα υπολοιπα χαρακτηριστικα και η μαρκα τους αξιζουν?ποιο απο τα 2 θα ηταν καλυτερο να παρω?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RIGOL-50MHZ-1G...3A1|240%3A1318

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rigol-DS-1052E-50-MHz-2-Channel-Digital-Oscilloscope_W0QQitemZ160323654523QQcmdZViewItemQQ  ptZUK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET  ?hash=item160323654523&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkpa  rms=72%3A1688|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318#Shi  ppingPayment

----------


## pet

απο τον e-trader500 πήρα εγώ (το πρώτο link) και είναι μι χαρά. ο δικός μου είναι 400MSs και δουλεύει, ο 50άρης ακόμα καλύτερος.

Καλή περίπτωση η rigol με τρομερό μενού, γρήγορος κλπ. Για τα λεφτα του μια χαρά, μόνο που έχει μόνο 8bit vertical , αλλά και πάλι για ερασιτεχνικά είναι 1st

Βέβαια εγινε μπέρδεμα με τα μεταφορικά, νομίζω μου ζήτησε μπόλικα αλλά όπως και να έχει, πάλι πιο φθηνα θα έρθει απο τους απατεώνες τους έλληνες.

Μου ζήτησε το ελλ. ελτά 6 ευρώ για εκτελωνισμό (προφανός είχε γράψει χαμηλότερη τιμή επάνω ο e-trader500)

καλή επιτυχία ότι αποφασίσεις.

----------


## jimk

αυτος ειναι απο κινα δεν θα εχει τελωνειο?

----------


## dj_mike

ο πρωτος εχει τελωνειο και εξοδα αποστολης αλλα ο δεθτερος λεει ειναι δωρεαν εξοδα αποστολης αλλα για τελωνειο δεν λεει τπτ λογικα θα εχει αλλα το ποσο δεν ξερω..πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι πολυ σε σχεση με την συνολικη τιμη του

----------


## h@ris

Σε όσες χώρες, το δέμα περνάει από τελωνείο, να συνεννοήστε με τον πωλητή να σας γράφει χαμηλή τιμή στο τιμολόγιο (μέχρι 100$) και ότι σας το στέλνουν σαν δώρο.
Εγώ έτσι κάνω πάντα και δεν έχω πληρώσει ποτέ τελωνείο...

----------


## kx5

Ψήνομαι για τον DS1052E. Το έψαξα λιγάκι και πρέπει να είναι τέλειος για τα λεφτά του.
Έχω στείλει ερώτηση στον πωλητή για το αν είναι διατεθειμένος να δηλώσει το δέμα σα δώρο με χαμηλή αξία. Αν απαντήσει θετικά τον έχω χτυπήσει.

----------


## kx5

Ήρθε μετά από 8 εργάσιμες. Στα 320 ευρώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά. 
Μετά τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις πιστεύω ότι για ερασιτεχνικό εργαστήρι είναι τέλειος.

----------


## pavlakis

Σκεφτομαι(δεν ξερω αν τελικα παρω) να παρω να παρω παλμογραφο 60-100 Μηζ μεταχειρισμενο συμφερει,αξιζει? Ή να πάρω ενα καινουργιο αλλο οχι επωνυμο με κοστος εως 500-600(ξερω με πως με αυτα τα λεφτα επωνυμο δεν εχει καινουργιο). Εψαξα για OWON υπαρχουν αναφορες και στο φορουμ, ονομαστικα βρηκα και μαρκες οπως Rigol,Atten αλλα δυσταζω για την περιπτωση που κατι δεν παει καλα οσον αφορα τη λειτουργια του,service.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εννοεις αναλογικο μπορεις να βρεις αρκετα φτηνο, καμια 100-150€.
Εκτος απο ebay καμια φορα εχει στις εφημεριδες στις αγγελιες.

Για βασικη χρηση παντως πιστευω κι ενας 20ΜΗz αρκει.

Αν μπορεις να διαθεσεις τα παραπανω € θα ελεγα να παρεις καποιον καινουργιο απο αυτους που ανεφερες, αλλιως παρε ενα μτχ φτηνο κι αργοτερα παιρνεις καλυτερο.

----------


## pavlakis

Με ενδιαφερει ψηφιακός.

----------


## pavlakis

Μετα απο ψαξιμο και στο φορουμ μαλλον θα παρω καποιον Rigol.

----------


## picdev

επαναφέρω το θέμα, γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορεί να βρεθεί κάποιος αναλογικός μεταχειρισμένος παλμογράφος σε καλή τιμή?
όταν λέωκαλή τιμή συγκρίνοντας με τις τιμές ενώς κινέζικου ψηφιακού που κάνει 200ε, 
δηλαδή με 100ε μπορεί να βρεθεί κάτι? υπάρχουν μαγαζιά στην αθήνα?

----------


## kx5

Ακόμα και αν βρεις κάτι καλό, κατά πόσο θα είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα δουλεύει σωστά? Ποιος θα αναλάβει να τον ρυθμίσει στα εργοστασιακά specs και με τι κόστος?
Δε νομίζω ότι αξίζει καν.

----------


## picdev

γιατί υποχρεωτικά να θέλει ρύθμιση?

----------


## tasosmos

Με τον χρονο και με την γηρανση των εξαρτηματων λιγο εως πολυ αλλαζει η συμπεριφορα σε ολα τα ηλεκτρονικα. 
Στα οργανα μπορει να ειναι σημαντικη η διαφοροποιηση αυτη. Μπορει πχ να σου βγαζει λαθος πλατος ή να εχει overshoot ή οτιδηποτε αλλο.

----------

kx5 (07-07-12)

----------


## andyferraristi

Επαναφέρω το θέμα απλά ρωτώντας:

Αυτόν ή αυτόν ???

Η αφελής ερώτηση έχει να κάνει με το εξής. Είναι ίδιοι αυτοί οι δύο, ή ο πρώτος είναι απομμίμηση (και ενδεχομένως κακή) του δεύτερου ???

----------


## john_b

Δες και αυτόν:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-RIGOL-Di...#ht_2155wt_919

----------


## andyferraristi

Το ερώτημα παραμένει: Τους επιλέγεις, ή σου βγαίνουν φθηνές απομιμήσεις και κλαίς τα (λιγοστά εώς μηδαμινά) λεφτά σου ????
Έχουν ακουστεί πράγματα υπέρ ή κατά αυτών ???

----------


## leosedf

Αντιγραφή της αντιγραφής? Λίγο δύσκολο.
Ως γνωστόν το εργοστάσιο της rigol κατασκευάζει κάποιους παλμογράφους της agilent. Και στην περίπτωση νομίζω μόνο το ταμπελάκι διαφέρει.
Οπότε πιο πιθανό είναι να μοιάσει σε agilent παρά σε "είμαι κοντός και κίτρινος".

----------


## john_b

Αυτά από το e-bay έρχονται χωρίς στάση στο τελωνείο;
Έχει πάρει κανείς;

Είναι μεγάλη συσκευασία:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EiOceE8MY8

----------


## ninolas

κουβέντα να γίνετε τι λέτε για αυτό ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2-Channe...item43aed67f24
και για αυτό
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Pocket-s...item53fda04bb5
βασικά πιο πολύ για τον δεύτερο 
δεν ενδιαφέρομαι ακόμα απλά ρωτάω...

----------


## leosedf

Κανέναν από τους δυο Νίκο.
Προτιμότερο να μαζέψεις και να πάρεις έναν rigol π.χ.

----------


## toni31

> Αυτά από το e-bay έρχονται χωρίς στάση στο τελωνείο;
> Έχει πάρει κανείς;
> 
> Είναι μεγάλη συσκευασία:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EiOceE8MY8



Για το τελωνείο κανονικά ισχύει ότι έρχεται πάνω από 50€ εκτελωνίζεται (γενικότερα υπάρχει μια λίστα με τα εμπορεύματα) αν ο κινέζος στο γράψει χαμηλότερη αξία συνήθως περνάει και λέω συνήθως γιατί μπορεί και να σταματήσει λόγο περιγραφής, να αρχίσουν να ζητάνε αποδείξεις, paypal κ.ο.κ. Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι, η αξία του υλικού κατά την μεταφορά είναι η δηλωμένη, οπότε αν έρθει το υλικό και είναι σπασμένη η συσκευασία και αρπαγμένο το υλικό μην αρχίσεις τα Ελληνικά «….μα εγώ το πλήρωσα 300….» η αποζημίωση θα είναι ανάλογη της δηλωμένης αξίας (με παράγοντα ότι θα είναι και ασφαλισμένο το πακέτο). Όπως είπα και στο άλλο θέμα (με τους παλμογράφους) εφόσον υπάρχει στην Ευρώπη και η διαφορά τους είναι πολύ μικρή για όλα αυτά τα ρίσκα δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να το πάρω από την Κίνα.

----------


## john_b

Μπορεί να βάλει κάποιος το κατάλληλο μήνυμα στα αγγλικά, με το τι πρέπει να ζητήσουμε για να αποφύγουμε το τελωνείο, για να το στείλουμε στους κινέζους;

----------


## john_b

Ο κινέζος μου έστειλε αυτό:

Hi,
China Customs don't allow us to send this kind of product as gift,but don't worry,we can make the declare value down to USD65.0,then you will not pay much tax,ok?
Anita

Τώρα, ένα κουτί 6.5 κιλών, θα περάσει έτσι;

----------


## lepouras

ποιο εύκολα θα περάσει με χαμηλή αξία για όπως λες 6.5 κιλά παρά ως gift. και όπως έχουν ξανά πει τα παιδιά σε άλλα θέματα με κουριερ 99% θα την φας. με free shipping μπορεί να την γλυτώσεις.

----------


## john_b

> με κουριερ 99% θα την φας. με free shipping μπορεί να την γλυτώσεις.



Οπότε μένουμε με το Nano και βλέπουμε στην πορεία.

----------


## toni31

> Ο κινέζος μου έστειλε αυτό:
> 
> Hi,
> China Customs don't allow us to send this kind of product as gift,but don't worry,we can make the declare value down to USD65.0,then you will not pay much tax,ok?
> Anita
> 
> Τώρα, ένα κουτί 6.5 κιλών, θα περάσει έτσι;



  Πάντως σου το ξαναλέω, η διαφορά σου με την Ευρώπη είναι 40€ και χωρίς ρίσκο για τελωνείο  :Cool:

----------

